# Moving to berlin - Wife Visa type?



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm an EU Citizen (Portugal). 

I'm planning to move to berlin by June 2017 (Job Hunting). 

My wife has an Indian Passport. 

I wanted to know whether she will need Schengen Visa to move with me to Germany or she can apply for Job Seeker Visa stating that "My husband who is an EU Citizen is moving to germany for job purpose hence i'm applyin for job seeker visa".

We are planning to move together & not me first then pulling her in.

Someone kindly advise how to approach this situation


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be careful with how you do this. I think she's going to need a Schengen visa (i.e. a 90 day tourist visa) at the very least - since one requirement of moving with an EU spouse to another EU country is that the non-EU spouse must have entered the country legally.

The trick comes in the requirements for requesting her residence permit based on your being "established" in Germany. It can be very difficult to do this before you find a job there. 

Someone with a bit more experience will drop by soon to explain the specifics, but you may want to start sending out a few job queries before you go there, just to test the waters.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

*thanks*

thanks for your comments. 

i called the embassy they told me to apply for family reunion visa. 

lets see how it goes.


----------

